# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ Mua >  Trời mưa buồn tình chụp ảnh chơi

## Khoa C3

:Big Grin: 
Mưa chả đi đâu dc, có kèo thịt chó mờ phải đợi tới chiều.Buồn tình lôi vài món sưu tầm từ thời thượng cổ ra chụp chơi chơi.

Bệ máy bằng gang, có sẵn lỗ ray 15  :Frown:  hơi nhỏ. bắt vừa ray dài 740mm



Bệ X gang, lỗ bắt ray 25 dài 900, mặt trên được mài phẳng, mặt ngang phay (kỳ cục)





Ướm vào nào



Làm thành máy H thì ko phải tưởng tượng thêm đâu nhể.





thks các bác đã xem  :Big Grin:

----------


## biết tuốt

con này ngày xưa bác khoe khối ông gạ bán không bán giờ lại khoe , muốn kiếm gạch xây nhà hả  :Big Grin:

----------


## Khoa C3

Thế mới gọi là buồn tình bác ợ.

----------


## hardfarmer

> Thế mới gọi là buồn tình bác ợ.


Nhắn cho tôi cái giá bác ơi.

----------


## Khoa C3

Cặp ray có người đặt gạch từ hôm qua rồi, còn 2 cái bệ với cây vit thôi bác ợ.

----------


## Nam CNC

Khoe hay bán vậy cha nội.


Bác nông dân mua hết 2 bệ còn lại đi , ray thì dễ kiếm mà, thấy bác Quảng còn mấy cặp ray 25 shs hàng đỉnh kìa bác , giá quá rẻ luôn, tính ra mới có 220k/1kg à.

----------


## Khoa C3

Hàng tuyển để dành đã lâu, nay lôi ra định ráp cái máy khoan thì các bác xâu xé  :Big Grin:

----------


## diy1102

Bác cho em xin cái $ bệ X, bệ Y cái ạ! Em cũng đang muốn làm một con H ạ.

----------


## writewin

bộ X của máy H chuẩn thế mà .............. 2 ray vuông góc nhau mới chịu lực tốt, cân KG đi ^^ he he

----------


## Khoa C3

Làm máy khoan thì tạm được, phay sắt e không ổn  :Wink:  . Tiêu chuẩn của em nó hơi cao hehe

----------


## Long Tran

> Làm máy khoan thì tạm được, phay sắt e không ổn  . Tiêu chuẩn của em nó hơi cao hehe


Có con này bác nào có nhu cầu pho em 0907725116

----------

